

Where Bostonians take photos vs. where tourists take photos - ilamont
http://www.universalhub.com/2010/where-bostonians-take-photos-vs-where-tourists-tak

======
harshpotatoes
This should link to the news article instead of the blog post which only links
to the news article...

News article:
[http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/ideas/articles/2010/06/27/...](http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/ideas/articles/2010/06/27/their_boston_our_boston/)

The guys flickr account with many more us/them comparisons:
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/walkingsf/sets/7215762420915863...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/walkingsf/sets/72157624209158632/)

Very cool to see, but after you think about it for a while, the images aren't
very surprising. Very nice work.

